# hot flush after taking Ghrp-6 + cjc1295



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tonight I had a banging headache so took a couple of paracetamol, then roughly twenty mins later pinned 100mg of ghrpn6 and 100mg of cjc-1295 without dac..

About 2 mins later had a massive hot flush and my face and body went red..

Anybody else ever experienced this? Or similar..

I'm guessing it maybe the paracetamol thinning the blood and allowing the peps to circulate quicker? Although sub q injection should stop that right? Unless my sub q was deeper than I thought...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only get this from jabbing MT2 not peptides


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It was pretty intense...even my eyes looked pink..lasted about 5mins.

Thought it was strange as its the first time in about 3 months of use.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Tonight I had a banging headache so took a couple of paracetamol, then roughly twenty mins later pinned 100mg of ghrpn6 and 100mg of cjc-1295 without dac..
> 
> About 2 mins later had a massive hot flush and my face and body went red..
> 
> ...


I always feel a bit of heat for about 20 mins after pinning my ghrp2 and cjc-1295 without dac..but nothing like the very first time I pinned it


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Replicator said:


> I always feel a bit of heat for about 20 mins after pinning my ghrp2 and cjc-1295 without dac..but nothing like the very first time I pinned it


x2 I even googled it this morning to make sure it was normal. It seems it's a fairly common side.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> x2 I even googled it this morning to make sure it was normal. It seems it's a fairly common side.


Yea ..very first time I pinned this I though I was going to catch fire LOL .. definitely good for a bit of fat burning among the other benefits.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Same happened to me the first time I injected this combo. It scared the hell out of me, and thought I'd been sent MT2 by mistake. 2 weeks in now and it's not happened to me since.


----------



## struggler (Jul 26, 2011)

I've only been using Peptides for a few days and from day 1 I noticed that I was warmer, but today, Day 3, about 1 hour after I jabbed I got a really intense rush and I became very warm for about 5 minutes, I'm thoroughly enjoying it though, anything that makes me feel warmer with winter approaching in Glasgow has to be a good thing.


----------



## Jimbo2015 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldigger said:


> It was pretty intense...even my eyes looked pink..lasted about 5mins.
> 
> Thought it was strange as its the first time in about 3 months of use.


I had exactly the same last night, I pinned 100mcg of ghrp-2 and 100mcg mod 1 -29 my head felt like it was gonna explode.... And the mrs swore my eyes where gonna pop out?!! Coincidentally...... I've had a cold and have been taking paracetamol and ibuprofen?? Strange!!!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I've had it several times, though not to quite that degree. 10 mins or so later and I'm feeling very hot and sweaty, specifically my legs for some reason. I too have been on ibuprofen when this has occurred.


----------



## Bwill (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm doing sermorellin ghrp 2 ghrp 6 compound and I get a wicked hot flash accompanied with bad gas. Been doing it for 6 months and I love this stuff, growth hormone levels way up, getting bigger, stronger and leaner at 47 years old.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why are you using a GHRH and 2 GHRP peptides? when both raise cortisol and prolactin?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Goldigger said:


> Tonight I had a banging headache so took a couple of paracetamol, then roughly twenty mins later pinned 100mg of ghrpn6 and 100mg of cjc-1295 without dac..
> 
> About 2 mins later had a massive hot flush and my face and body went red..
> 
> ...


 When I ran this combo I got this pretty much every time. The only times I never were when I neglected to fast for 1-2 hours first (thus effecting how well they worked) so I always took it as a good sign that it was working.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

its the cjc, im not sure why it happens but i got te same effect from a few sources cjc, ghrp2 and 6 im fine but any cjc give me instant hot like a supercharged nicain flush, even 50mcg had this effect . its goes after a few mins but i stopped using ghrh and stick with ghrp's


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this a normal thing then getting really bad hot flushes?

im thinking about doing another course soon but I don't want any moody sides after whats been a bit of a rollercoaster year!!

Is it normal for peptides to make u get a hot flush like this? is it a waning sign of something?


----------

